# Deluged not starting since libtorrent-rasterbar update



## athei (Oct 22, 2016)

Since I upgraded my libtorrent-rasterbar to 1.1.1 I get the following error when trying to start deluged:

```
[ERROR   ] 13:19:09 main:245 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libtorrent.so: Undefined symbol "_ZNK10libtorrent14announce_entry12can_announceEN5boost6chrono10time_pointINS2_12steady_clockENS2_8durationIlNS1_5ratioILl1ELl1000000000EEEEEEEb"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/main.py", line 238, in start_daemon

    Daemon(options, args)

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 141, in __init__

    from deluge.core.core import Core

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 36, in <module>

    from deluge._libtorrent import lt

  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 59, in <module>

    import libtorrent as lt

ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libtorrent.so: Undefined symbol "_ZNK10libtorrent14announce_entry12can_announceEN5boost6chrono10time_pointINS2_12steady_clockENS2_8durationIlNS1_5ratioILl1ELl1000000000EEEEEEEb"
```

My libtorrent-rasterbar-python library got updated to 1.1.1, too:

```
[root@homebsd /usr/ports/net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar]# pkg version | grep raster
libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.1         =
py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.1    =
```

I use FreeBSD 11.0 and installed everything from ports tree.


----------



## STREBLO (Oct 24, 2016)

athei said:


> Since I upgraded my libtorrent-rasterbar to 1.1.1 I get the following error when trying to start deluged:
> 
> ```
> [ERROR   ] 13:19:09 main:245 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/libtorrent.so: Undefined symbol "_ZNK10libtorrent14announce_entry12can_announceEN5boost6chrono10time_pointINS2_12steady_clockENS2_8durationIlNS1_5ratioILl1ELl1000000000EEEEEEEb"
> ...


I'm getting this on 10.3 as well.


----------



## alelab (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

I get the same errors. I filled a PR https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=213739


----------



## alelab (Oct 24, 2016)

It seems that we are not alone with this issue.
Check in this PR https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212235


----------

